# Glue for LGB Rolling Stock



## bandit59 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a few LGB cars that are in need of a little attention. Seems like the old Pritt glue dries up and the plastic parts fall off during use. I don't have any Pritt glue left for attaching the Grab irons on the LGB rolling stock, so I'm asking for some help on finding the correct glue for reattaching the plastic parts. My rolling stock would appreciate it.

Happy New Year,

Michael 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used the quick grip available at Joannes and walmart. This glue sticks fairly well and like a postit will peel off later.


----------

